# Last year for steel?



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

All- Whats the last year Merckx made steel frames?


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

sometime around 2004 he re-issued the MXL (limited run of frames).


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*thanks!*



learlove said:


> sometime around 2004 he re-issued the MXL (limited run of frames).


Appreciate the reply.

I wonder if they will revisit that again. They do have the commuter concept and they also have a Hour Record Fix coming out in steel.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*actually 2005*



ttug said:


> Appreciate the reply.
> 
> I wonder if they will revisit that again. They do have the commuter concept and they also have a Hour Record Fix coming out in steel.


was the last year for the MXL, he did 100 (corrected thx mateo) (limited edition) and stopped because he ran out of lugs for MXL tubes
he produced some Corsas in 2006 (7-11 colors)

I'm unsure about 2007


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*any rumors*



atpjunkie said:


> was the last year for the MXL, he did 200 (limited edition) and stopped because he ran out of lugs for MXL tubes
> he produced some Corsas in 2006 (7-11 colors)
> 
> I'm unsure about 2007


Have there been any rumors about more steel with the exception of the 2011 bikes for inner city and Hour Record??


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> was the last year for the MXL, he did 200 (limited edition) and stopped because he ran out of lugs for MXL tubes
> he produced some Corsas in 2006 (7-11 colors)
> 
> I'm unsure about 2007


Actually, I believe there were 100 of the "limited edition" MXL's made. I had one, the serial number stamp was 37/100.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you are correct*



velomateo said:


> Actually, I believe there were 100 of the "limited edition" MXL's made. I had one, the serial number stamp was 37/100.


it was a typo. Mine is 51 of 100 I didn't even notice it.

thx


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

What hour record track bike?

I want to see that!!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a 1996 Corsa 0.1. At least that's the date listed on the Gita import receipt.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Last mention in Gita catalogue was 2005, for the limited edition MXL repros:

Gitabike


----------

